# schlechte FPS trotz neuem PC



## mogadishu11 (25. April 2014)

hallo

habe mir einen neuen Rechner gekauft und habe schlechte FPS in speielen wie wildstar(oh da ist es bekannt ) aber auch in gw2 und aion.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich den Rechner richtig eingestellt habe da ich null Ahnung davo habe.

Hier der PC  Hyrican Cougar Military 4204

    Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-4440 Quad-Core der 4. Generation (Haswell) 4C/4T / Taktfrequenz: 3,1 GHz (Turbo 3,3 GHz) / L3-Cache: 6MB / 84W
    Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H81M-D2V mATX
    Anschlüsse Vorderseite: Audio, Mic., 1x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0
    Anschlüsse Rückseite: 4x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, 1x PS/2, 1x VGA, 1x DVI, 1x seriell, 1x LAN, 3x Audio
    Arbeitsspeicher: 8192MB 1600MHz DDR3
    Festplatte: SSD + HDD – das Beste aus beiden Welten, 2000 GB SATA-3 (7200U/min., 64MB Cache) Seagate Hybrid-Festplatte mit 8GB Flash-Speicher. Die SSHD von Seagate vereint NAND-Flash- mit konventionellem       Festplattenspeicher. Das Ergebnis ist eine Festplatte mit der Geschwindigkeit einer Halbleiterfestplatte und der Kapazität einer Festplatte.
    Card Readerhne
    Laufwerke: Multiformat Double Layer CD-/DVD-Brenner
    Grafik: AMD Radeon™ R9 270 Grafik, 2GB GDDR5 (DVI, HDMI, DP) PCI-Express, AMD Radeon Grafikarten unterstützen (Graphics Core Next Architektur (GCN),DirectX 11, AMD Eyefinity Technologie)
    Audio: High Definition Audio / 7.1 support
    Netzwerk / LAN: 10/100/1000 MBit/s LAN on Board
    Gehäuse: Gamingtower Cougar 67M3 Schwarz / Front army-green (425mm x 198mm x 484mm)
    Netzteil: LC-Power LC-500H-12 500 Watt
    Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 (64 Bit), Microsoft Office Testversion, Norton Internet Security (Testversion), Cyberlink Power DVD OEM
    Zubehör: Maus USB, Tastatur USB, Handbuch, Netzkabel
    Service: 24 Monate Gewährleistung inkl. 24 Monate kostenlosem Pick-Up und Return Service.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. April 2014)

Alle Treiber korrekt installiert? Aktuellster Catalyst für die ATI?


----------



## mogadishu11 (25. April 2014)

welche wäre den der aktuellste Catalyst treiber ? könntest du mir den hier verlinken. Danke


----------



## Saji (25. April 2014)

Der Rechner ist soweit ganz 'ooookay' bis auf Netzteil und Grafikkarte. LC-Power produziert billige 0815 Netzteile, die <hier Worst Case Szenario einsetzen>. Und eine R9 270, also ohne X, ist eher eine Low-Budget Karte. Du schreibst leider nicht was du unter schlechten FPS verstehst. Nenn doch bitte mal ein paar FPS in welchen Spielen und unter welchen Bedingungen (wie viele Spieler, wie viel Vegetation, wie du die Grafik eingestellt hast ect.). Auch solltest du den aktuellen Catalyst (AMD Grafikkarten Treiber) installieren.

Der aktuelle Treiber hat die Version 13.12. Beta (14.4) bitte *NICHT* nehmen.
http://support.amd.com/de-de/download/desktop?os=Windows+7+-+64


----------



## painschkes (25. April 2014)

_Und das Mainboard.

Typischer Schrott-Fertig-PC halt.

i7 4440 und R9 270..dazu LC-Power-Netzteil und ein mATX-Mainboard..sollte verboten werden sowas.

Bring das Dingen zurück und lass dir was zusammenstellen - hier von mir oder wem anders oder ggf. in anderen Foren._


----------



## Saji (25. April 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und das Mainboard.
> 
> Typischer Schrott-Fertig-PC halt.
> 
> ...



Oi! OI! Erst gesehen als du es sagtest... ist ja mATX. Unter dem Punkt ist der Rechner doch eher mehr unter "Fehlkauf" zu verbuchen als unter "noch okay". TE sollte wirklich die Kiste wieder zurückgeben, falls möglich.


----------



## mogadishu11 (25. April 2014)

Danke für die vielen antworten


----------



## mogadishu11 (25. April 2014)

so nach langen suchen habe ich den fehler gefunden , weiß aber nicht wie ich das ändere.Und zwar nutzt der PC nur die CPU grafikkarte also die Intel HD Graphiks 4600. Wie kann ich die AMD Radeon™ R9 270 Grafik, 2GB GDDR5 nutzen (beide sind als aktiviert gelistet)


----------



## painschkes (25. April 2014)

_Da musst du wohl im Bios die Onboard-Grafikkarte ausstellen._


----------



## Belo79 (25. April 2014)

Und den Monitor am richtigen Anschluss anschließen, hinten müsste noch ein Monitor Anschluss sein.


----------



## Felix^^ (25. April 2014)

Schmeiß bloß das LC Power Netzteil raus


----------



## Magogan (26. April 2014)

Also ein mATX-Mainboard ist doch nicht unbedingt schlecht, man kann nur nicht so viel anschließen... Aber wo ist da das Problem, wenn man nicht mehr Anschlüsse braucht? (Bin mir gerade gar nicht sicher, ob da auch eine Dual-Slot-Grafikkarte draufpasst.)

Aber Netzteil und Grafikkarte sind schlecht bzw. nicht gerade leistungsstark im Falle der Grafikkarte, die CPU geht vielleicht noch. Das Netzteil solltest du definitiv austauschen, auch wenn es durchaus funktionieren kann, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass es kaputt geht und dabei den Rest des PCs beschädigt.


----------



## Negev (26. April 2014)

(MMOs im allgemeinen?) Vorallem GW2 ist sehr Prozessor-Intensiv... Wenn da die post abgeht, kann es schonmal passieren das selbst bei Mid-Highend-Rechner die FPS auf 40-50 einbrechen. Genauere angaben, wie hoch du die Einstellungen gedreht hast und wie hoch deine FPS sind wären nützlich

Würde aber auch dazu raten den PC zurück gehen zu lassen. NOCH BEVOR die zwei Wochen um sind. In diesen zwei Wochen kannst du ohne Angaben von Gründen Online gekaufte Artikel zurück geben.
Nach diesen 2 Wochen wirds schwer und ein "der PC ist Schrott und viel zu überteuert" zählt für den Händler vielleicht nicht.

Nochmal: Schleunigst zurückgeben und:

1 x Western Digital WD Green 1TB, 150MB/s, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZRX)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11221-12-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10
1 x 3R System R480 schwarz
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181)

bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand zusammenstellen und zusammenbauen lassen.

Kosten: +/- 767&#8364;... mit versandt und zusammenbau entsprechend etwas mehr.


----------



## Legendary (26. April 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und das Mainboard.
> 
> Typischer Schrott-Fertig-PC halt.
> 
> ...



Glaube nicht das ihn das großartig interessiert.



mogadishu11 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen antworten



Nach solchen Antworten. 

Beratungsresistenz halt...Fertig PCs waren früher Schrott, sind heute Schrott und werden immer Schrott bleiben. Der User ist eben schon von viel Arbeitsspeicher begeistert. 

BTW: Weil ichs grad selbst seh...1. Hybridfestplatten sind nix. 2. Setz Windows neu auf, wenn ich schon Norton Internet Security lese stellen sich bei mir die Nackenhaare auf!!


----------



## painschkes (26. April 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das ihn das großartig interessiert.


_Wie meinen? (:
_


----------



## Saji (26. April 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> Wie meinen? (:



Er will damit sagen das der TE resistent gegen unsere Vorschläge ist. Das Beste wäre es er würde den PC zurück schicken und sich von uns zum Beispiel einen guten PC zusammenstellen lassen. Allerdings hab ich auch das Gefühl das der TE daran kein Interesse hat. Leider!


----------



## mogadishu11 (26. April 2014)

richtig danach hab ich ja auch nicht gefragt  trotzdem vielen dank für eure mühe.Ich wußte schon vorher das auch solche antworten kommen "wie schrott pc etc deswegen geh ich da auch nicht drauf ein.

Lg Nicole (ja ich bin eine sie


----------



## painschkes (26. April 2014)

_Ist nicht böse gemeint - nur für's nächste mal.

Kriegst halt mehr für dein Geld wenn du dir was zusammenstellen lässt..und zusammengebaut kommt der PC dann auch an.

Darf man fragen wieviel das Dingen gekostet hat?

Und schicker Name 

Lg, Nico :-)
_


----------



## Saji (26. April 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Darf man fragen wieviel das Dingen gekostet hat?_



Ich fürchte 799 Euro. ^^ Das ist jedenfalls der Preis den Otto angibt.


----------



## painschkes (26. April 2014)

_Oh, da steht ja sogar der Name..ich sollte hinschauen. _


----------



## Magogan (26. April 2014)

mogadishu11 schrieb:


> richtig danach hab ich ja auch nicht gefragt  trotzdem vielen dank für eure mühe.Ich wußte schon vorher das auch solche antworten kommen "wie schrott pc etc deswegen geh ich da auch nicht drauf ein.
> 
> Lg Nicole (ja ich bin eine sie





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du schon vorher wusstest, dass es ein Schrott-PC ist, wieso hast du ihn dann gekauft? :O

Wir sagen ja nicht zu Unrecht, dass der PC schlecht und überteuert ist... Aber gut, ist ja dein Geld, wenn du es zum Fenster herauswerfen willst, gerne


----------



## Negev (26. April 2014)

mogadishu11 schrieb:


> richtig danach hab ich ja auch nicht gefragt  trotzdem vielen dank für eure mühe.Ich wußte schon vorher das auch solche antworten kommen "wie schrott pc etc deswegen geh ich da auch nicht drauf ein.
> 
> Lg Nicole (ja ich bin eine sie



Wie gesagt, wenn du dich an das Thema Comuter net rantraust bauen dir viele Onlinehändler die Kiste gegen einen kleinen obulus zusammen...
Ist immer besser und günstiger als einen komplett-PC zu kaufen.


----------



## Legendary (27. April 2014)

Wie sagte mein Vater immer so schön:

Wer nicht will, der hat schon!


----------



## Wagga (3. Mai 2014)

Da Otto und damit Katalog oder Onlinekauf könnte er wenn er schnell macht den Kauf noch Rückgängig machen, 14 Tage hat man Zeit, aber man sollte vor den 14 Tagen schon schriftlich den Kauf stornieren und nachfragen, wie die Rückabwicklung erfolgen soll?
Holen die den ab, schickst du ihn wieder ein? Und da 799 über 40 Euro liegen tragen die noch die Versandkosten.


----------

